# August Hurricane Coaster Ride!



## DonChristie (Jul 24, 2016)

August Hurricane Coaster ride! Going to cruise the little Sugar Creek Greenway this month located at 3352 Westfield road, Charlotte on Sunday 8-14-16. Dust off your old, vintage, classic, collectible cruiser and come join us. Any and all bikes are welcome! Its a nice leisurely ride from the South end to uptown. Meet at 9 am and leave at 10. Lets ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Heidi and I will be ready to ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 12, 2016)

Bump because its this sunday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2016)

We're packing now--see ya tomorrow! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 13, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Bump because its this sunday!



I know this may be hard to believe, but I HAVE A WEEKEND OFF! See'ya in the morning.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Have a great ride y'all!


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice turnout for today's Hurricane Coasters ride. Neat bikes, good folks, great time. Couple of old Westfield bikes paired up there on the end. 



Shawns Seminole is righteous.





 

Doug Moss made a really cool fender mount flashlight holder.


 



 

Don and Shawn pulling the group back.


----------



## robertc (Aug 14, 2016)

Man, the wife and I would love to go on one of the rides but it seems like our work schedules always interferes with it. We both were off Saturdday however we had a kayak race already planned. Hopefully soon we can make one.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Another great time and a good turn out. Thought we might catch some grief from the police at the parking garage but they let us have our fun. See you all next month--same bat place, same bat channel! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome pics guys!!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 18, 2016)

Great ride and pics! Thanks for posting Shawn and Frank! There was a smile on every rider at the bottom of the parking structure!


----------



## dodgerblue (Aug 20, 2016)

Great pic's


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey Don Heidi wants to know if you are going to have any more shirts made? She wants a girls v-neck in blue. I've also been asked at the rides where I got the shirt. Just a thought. V/r Shawn


----------

